# 1st iui treatment failed.....



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Had 1st iui treatment - failed- had 2 large follicles everything on track - no explanation of failure......waiting now for next period to be abe to commence nextround of iui.

partner very supportive - im up and down.......

ttc in total 13yrs
been with current partner 3yrs

tried 16 rounds clomid - ovulation rarely - very poorly with side effcts

i just would like to hear fro anyone in same boat....


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Ang,

I am not really in the same boat now but I just wanted to send you big hugs   that the IUI did not work.  

Take care,

Minkey x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ang

Just to say I know what you are going through-I just had my first IUI and it didn't work, got AF on Tuesday and I know how devastating it is.

Try to be strong-it's very hard at times but don't give up hope!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ang I'm really sorry it didn't work for you this time. Take some time out to get your head around it & spend some quality time with DH.

hugs hun

xxx


----------



## teajenny (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi ang,

I'm sorry to read that it didn't work for you this time. I also know how it feels...I too have completed first IUI and am in the throws of the second...trying to be positive for this next cycle. I am doing IUI with all the associated drugs- snuff and injections. I have PCOS so it's been fun and games.

I have started going to acupuncture...three friends have sworn that acupuncture made the difference for them. One thing I am intending to do differently this cycle is lie down for 30 minutes after. My clinic had me straight up and out and every piece of information I have read advises 30 minutes rest post insemination...so I'm soing that one this time!!!!!!

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you!!!

Tea Jenny


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Jenny just wanted to send you a big


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Firsty Big Hugs for your failed cycle   BUT PLEASE Dont Give Up !!!!!

My IUI worked first time round  , with pco's and low sperm count we did it ...  

Should have been ivf/icsi, but was converted at last minute as didnt respond very well to the stimming injections due to pco. 

I believe everything happens for a reason    



Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck for round 2


----------

